# Database Discussions > IBM DB2 >  SQL where clause reference modification

## sudhakarnalluri

Hi Friends,

   I came across a situation where I need to use reference modification in WHERE caluse of SQL query. But it is throwing me error syaing : is invalid symbol.

SELECT * FROM DMG.CLAIMS_USPS_TRANS             
         WHERE BUSINESS_KEY(1:10) = '0050075135';

In above query, BUSINESS_KEY is 30 chars length in which first 10 chars are CLAIM_NUM. But this kind of reference modification is not working. Could you please suggest how I can write in this case?

Regards,
Sudhakar.

----------


## SDas

Sudhakar, try:

SELECT * FROM DMG.CLAIMS_USPS_TRANS
WHERE BUSINESS_KEY liKE '0050075135&#37;';

or

SELECT * FROM DMG.CLAIMS_USPS_TRANS
WHERE substr(BUSINESS_KEY,1,10) = '0050075135';

The LIKE is more efficient if BUSINESS_KEY is Indexed.

----------

